# Handmade PVC Foiled 7" Shad Crank/Jerk



## JPMYERSLURES (Dec 31, 2009)

Here is a recent handmade foil finish floating 7" Shad jerkbait / crankbait..

Swim tested, great action, wide sweep.. 2.5oz lure runs in the 6'- 10' depth ranges.. 

VMC 4X #2/0 hooks, 1/8" lexan lip, .092 hardware, 3X split rings, asymetrical holographic eyes, fine glitter mixed into the 5 layers of E-Tex epoxy coating, silver foil finish, color changing purple / blue on upper sides and back.. Made from PVC board stock..

JP~


----------



## vc1111 (Apr 13, 2004)

Another beautiful bait!

I read the specs and that is also one high-quality lure. That thing should last a long, long time.


----------



## st.slippy (Oct 3, 2008)

that's real nice. What do you use to cut the lexan? I want a scroll saw pretty bad to make mine look cleaner. I've been using a coping saw. I would eat that shad!!!


----------



## JPMYERSLURES (Dec 31, 2009)

st.slippy said:


> that's real nice. What do you use to cut the lexan? I want a scroll saw pretty bad to make mine look cleaner. I've been using a coping saw. I would eat that shad!!!


Thank you,
I just buy the lips.. At $0.50 each I'd just assume buy 'em.. I've had little luck cutting them out & coming up w/a smooth clean edge so I'll stick w/buying them.. As many sizes available, I can always get what I need from online..
I use a scrollsaw on the PVC, handheld trim router, airtube drum sander to finish off blanks..
JP~


----------

